# 2020 HECKLER 22.8 POUNDS / 10.34 kg



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

My new build starting with just the frame, battery and motor. Hoping to be right at 41 lbs pounds when ready to ride.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

What voltage?
What Ah and Wh?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking forward to the build! 
FYI, my Tazer started around 47lbs, but I was having problems keeping air in the rear tire. I have inserts and beefier tires, final weight is around 50lbs.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Someone change this misleading clickbait title


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Santa Cruz Blur (22 or so pound model) + Revel Propulsion kit (10 Pounds) = 32 or so pound e-MTB. Haven't built one because my quiver is full, but constructed a 35 pound Kona Honzo with the kit.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Either way 
Looks expensive
Sleek looking bike, but pricey no doubt


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

So.............how to ruin a Santa Cruz Blur?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> Looking forward to the build!
> FYI, my Tazer started around 47lbs, but I was having problems keeping air in the rear tire. I have inserts and beefier tires, final weight is around 50lbs.


Craig, do you have a size L Tazer? 
Mine with 2.4 DH tires is at 48 lbs? No inserts. Haven't had a flat tire or ripped sidewalls since I've switched to E13 DH casing.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Well my bike did come in at 41.0 pounds


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

tom tom said:


> Well my bike did come in at 41.0 pounds with my heavy wheelset and 38.8 with carbon wheelset...


That is light! Please post pictures. Does your weight include pedals and dropper post? What tires etc.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

tom tom said:


> Well my bike did come in at 41.0 pounds with my heavy wheelset and 38.8 with carbon wheelset...


Yeah, we will need details on that one.

Here is a full bling version of the stock medium bike with carbon wheels










46.74 lbs


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

fos'l said:


> Santa Cruz Blur (22 or so pound model) + Revel Propulsion kit (10 Pounds) = 32 or so pound e-MTB. Haven't built one because my quiver is full, but constructed a 35 pound Kona Honzo with the kit.


That Revel kit would last about 7 minutes on an MTB around here. Gravel maybe. A "real" MTB, no way. Would get smashed to pieces.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Jack7782 said:


> That is light! Please post pictures. Does your weight include pedals and dropper post? What tires etc.[/
> 
> Yes with pedals, but I do not like or use dropper post, because..... I Pity The Fool That Can't Ride A Bike Without A Dropper!! and they also add 454 grams on average to the bike.


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

really...worst thread ever !!…


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

burpp said:


> really...worst thread ever !!&#8230;


And the worst people are also free to reply.....Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

fc said:


> Yeah, we will need details on that one.
> 
> Here is a full bling version of the stock medium bike with carbon wheels
> 
> ...


Frame,motor,battery,chainring,axle,shock,seat clamp 10,328
DT 240 hub wheelset,stems,tape 1,560
Seat,seatpost, 395
Bars,stem,grips,headset,spacers,end caps 330
XTR brakes 400
Rotors,200 rear,180 front,w/ti bolts 250
Pedals 215
XTR drive train w/cables 1,080
Pike w/axle 1,825
Crank arms 175 mm 510
Tires 2.8 Onza Canis w/stans 1,560
18,453 grams
Or..40.73 pounds


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

tom tom said:


> Frame,motor,battery,chainring,axle,shock,seat clamp 10,328
> DT 240 hub wheelset,stems,tape 1,560
> Seat,seatpost, 395
> Bars,stem,grips,headset,spacers,end caps 285
> ...


Is that the theoretical weight or did you actually weigh it with a scale?


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Weigh on the scale...


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

at some point for laughs I need to weigh my XL Trance E+ Pro 1...


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

atarione said:


> at some point for laughs I need to weigh my XL Trance E+ Pro 1...


Yes please share we can all use a good laugh......:thumbsup:


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

tom tom said:


> Weigh on the scale...


Great job! Really capable bike in lightweight territory.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My Ebike is 21 pounds and cost me under 900$.
OK i bought it used 3 years ago but it still runs like new.
The brand of the frame is maybe(no sticker)carbon HT.
It came with 29 thin rims wheels, 100mm SID that i upgraded
to 120 a year ago.
This year i added an E with a marker, cost 99cents.
Try beating that


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

33red said:


> My Ebike is 21 pounds and cost me under 900$.
> OK i bought it used 3 years ago but it still runs like new.
> The brand of the frame is maybe(no sticker)carbon HT.
> It came with 29 thin rims wheels, 100mm SID that i upgraded
> ...


Mama always said stupid is as stupid does..........


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

See below. Wanted to delete.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

tom tom said:


> Weigh on the scale...


I think you need a new scale. No way your bar/stem/headset/spacers/grips/plugs were 285g.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I think you need a new scale. No way your bar/stem/headset/spacers/grips/plugs were 285g.


Correct, my mistake should be 330g


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

tom tom said:


> Yes with pedals, but I do not like or use dropper post, because..... I Pity The Fool That Can't Ride A Bike Without A Dropper!! and they also add 454 grams on average to the bike.


one could pity the fool that cant ride without a motor........

and also pity the fool who worries about 500gr when they have a motor......

just saying.......


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

i hav no clue about mine, i am busy pedaling and enjoying the ride, i guess old people were not wasting $$$ or time


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

cmg said:


> one could pity the fool that cant ride without a motor........
> 
> and also pity the fool who worries about 500gr when they have a motor......
> 
> just saying.......


*always mad and usually drunk......*

Were you drunk or just mad that you do not have an ebike when you replayed?


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

33red said:


> *i hav no clue *about mine, i am busy pedaling and enjoying the ride, i guess old people were not wasting $$$ or time


_That's Quite Obvious......_


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

tom tom said:


> Correct, my mistake should be 330g


Still skeptical. List parts and I'll be convinced. On a typical bike, even with a carbon bar and ultralight stem, you're looking at 500g or more for those components.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Still skeptical. List parts and I'll be convinced. On a typical bike, even with a carbon bar and ultralight stem, you're looking at 500g or more for those components.


No headset cups on Santa Cruz, so that saves quite a lot on the head set


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

tom tom said:


> *always mad and usually drunk......*
> 
> Were you drunk or just mad that you do not have an ebike when you replayed?


I'd have to be both to get an ebike


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

cmg said:


> I'd have to be both to get an ebike


*always mad and usually drunk......*


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

cmg said:


> I'd have to be both to get an ebike


Why are you here?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mlx john said:


> Why are you here?


well my mum and dad a long time ago shared a "special moment", you can see me at about the 55sec mark of the following vid


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Heckler seems to be another e-bike that is trying to be light and nimble, though with 27.5+ wheels. My friend just bought one. She was a pretty strong rider and after a bad leg injury, decided to get it. I think it looks like a great bike, though I would not go too far in weight-weening any e-bike. That is just my take and I like reasonably light bikes. For example, I do not buy the lightest carbon bars or stems or seats. For XC trails, I could do away with a dropper. I'm very interested to see bikes slowly get into he 30-35 lbs range as the technology advances, since light bikes simply handle better, climb better, and descend better...especially as the trails get more technical.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

cmg said:


> well my mum and dad a long time ago shared a "special moment", you can see me at about the 55sec mark of the following vid


I'd give that a 3 out of 10 on the snark meter.

You're not obtuse (not that I can tell).

Why are you coming into an e-bike forum and shitting on this thread?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

mlx john said:


> I'd give that a 3 out of 10 on the snark meter.
> 
> You're not obtuse (not that I can tell).
> 
> Why are you coming into an e-bike forum and shitting on this thread?


Wasnt trying to be obtuse or snarky, just a smartarse.

Technically speaking l dont know what forums lm in, l click new posts and read thread titles. First of all the thread title was misleading, after reading further l believe the OP did that intentionally. Frankly l had no problem with the thread until the OP posted dumb ****, and not just once.......

I have no real opposition to ebikes or their riders, but l dont want one at this stage of my life.

As for shitting on this thread.......it was **** from the outset.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

There are quite a few threads that are **** from the outset on MTBR, as well as some usefull ones. That's what makes it fun. 

My favorite thing on here is when some random new guy - who has a total of less than 10 posts or so - starts a thread. He stops reading/paying attention to it after the first few comments. 

The rest of us show up and start vomiting verbal diarrhea all over each other, going way off topic. 

The OP comes back 3 weeks and 100 replies later and is like "what the [email protected] happened?! These people are nutters!"


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

So, when will the OP show an actual picture of his complete bike on a scale, with the read out? It wreaks of poop in here. I will apologize if I'm wrong, but I need the proof in the pudding...


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Shamis said:


> So, when will the OP show an actual picture of his complete bike on a scale, with the read out? It wreaks of poop in here. I will apologize if I'm wrong, but I need the proof in the pudding...


Equally skeptical. Some of the component weights just don't make sense.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The weight is just a factor. 
I want a bike that i can pick up after going over the bar and just ride on. 
If it is not reliable i do not want it.
If it is too expensive i do not want it.
If it runs out of energy in less than 4 hrs i do not want it.
I am not dreaming about an Emountainbike under 40 pounds, i have a 21 pounds HT that is a nice change from my Giant Ebike.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

tom tom said:


> Yes with pedals, but I do not like or use dropper post, because..... I Pity The Fool That Can't Ride A Bike Without A Dropper!! and they also add 454 grams on average to the bike.





cmg said:


> one could pity the fool that cant ride without a motor........
> 
> and also pity the fool who worries about 500gr when they have a motor......
> 
> just saying.......


Weight is still a consideration for us on ebikes, just down the list further. What's the difference between a 46 lbs ebike and a 54 lbs ebike with the same tires?

About 400 ft of additional climbing that day.

We all can ride without a dropper, it's just way more fun and faster with one. It's a choice we make. We ask "Is it worth the weight?" 
The answer:


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I ride with a 20 years old seatpost, no liquid, no phone dumb nor smart so i save weight and $$.


----------

